# Slime/Goo Girls



## ILikeYourArt (May 8, 2008)

I posted this a year ago, but I'm lazy and don't want to resurrect it. I kind of have a fetish for slime/goo girls (the drawn kind, not photo manipulation of humans), but I would like to know what others think of them.

Also, if you know where artwork of them might be, post a link. Japanese image boards would be the best, but anywhere would be nice (as long as it doesn't give me a virus/porn dialer/etc.)

Off-subject: Slugs and slug TFs: Your thoughts?


----------



## Rilvor (May 8, 2008)

I think they are nasty and one of the strangest things ever ._.

But then again I hate all fetishes (even my own really), and especially talking about them ._.

Alas, to each his own.


----------



## Kommodore (May 8, 2008)

I have never even heard of that before now, but now that I have, I know to avoid it, like the plague.


----------



## net-cat (May 8, 2008)

I think the concept of slime/goo girls is pretty cool, but not sexy in any way. That is all.

Slugs = Do not want.


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (May 8, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> I think they are nasty and one of the strangest things ever ._.
> 
> But then again I hate all fetishes (even my own really), and especially talking about them ._.
> 
> Alas, to each his own.


I like you more and more each day.  I feel the same way about fetishes as you do.


----------



## lobosabio (May 8, 2008)

Dude.  This isn't /ah/.  We really, really don't want to know about this kind of stuff.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (May 8, 2008)

Like . . . made out of goo, or covered in goo?


----------



## ILikeYourArt (May 8, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> Like . . . made out of goo, or covered in goo?



As in made out of goo.


----------



## Wolf Spit (May 8, 2008)

Most of the art I've found in this subject were pretty neat.  It doesn't gross me out, it doesn't turn me on.  It's just kind of interesting.  Some of the girls can be cute.


----------



## Aden (May 8, 2008)

SPOILER: *ILikeYourArt* is going to be made fun of in this thread.

/I may or may not be the one to do it.


----------



## ILikeYourArt (May 8, 2008)

Aden said:


> SPOILER: *ILikeYourArt* is going to be made fun of in this thread.
> 
> /I may or may not be the one to do it.



Sucks for me then. =) I just wanted to see what others thought about it; I didn't think that this would be such a harmful thread. Comparing the replies here to my thread from last year, the members' posts then were much more kinder than now, which is a bit odd.


----------



## Kipple (May 10, 2008)

Slime is cool. Slugs are cool. I love slugs and snails and all manner of mollusk.

But it's not particularly arousing. Unless we're dealing with an extraordinary artist.

This place isn't the best place to hunt for porn though.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (May 10, 2008)

Yyyyyeah, generally fetishes aren't meant to be publically paraded around with. :x

Edit: DIE EMOTES


----------



## DJ Pirtu (May 10, 2008)

Eh. Ask and you shall be answered. You (general you) saw the topic when you started reading this topic, so its content shouldn't be a major surprise.

I personaly like slime and hope there would be more. As for why, I guess it has something to do with the fact why I like the concept of living balloons and internal shots as well. They realy give you view of what's going on you wouldn't see otherwise.


----------



## Aden (May 10, 2008)

ILikeYourArt said:


> Comparing the replies here to my thread from last year, the members' posts then were much more kinder than now, which is a bit odd.



Yar, I've been here awhile. The forums have been increasingly saturated with lulz-seekers since I've began lurking.

/Anyone remember *I_Own_Charles*?


----------



## RailRide (May 11, 2008)

The artist who did this pic has dabbled with the concept from time to time, but hasn't restored his other past works yet. I think he has a page on FurryArtPile that may contain more examples.

---PCJ


----------



## Raul (May 11, 2008)

Goo/slime girls...


----------



## Aurali (May 11, 2008)

XD absorption key wording :3


----------



## Arbiter (May 11, 2008)

ummm, shouldn't this be in like the art section of the forums?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 11, 2008)

What is...on seconed thought I don't want to know.


----------



## JousterL (Nov 1, 2008)

Speaking as a die-hard googirl fetishist (seriously, possibly my largest fetish), my personal attractions to the material are as follows:

1. Texture differences. Goo is going to feel rather... interesting. Especially given that most descriptions of it are "soft", "warm", and "sticky".
2. Being a sub, the idea of being trapped and slowly pulled into a sexual situation is attractive to me. As such, the 'sticky' aspect comes into play here.
3. At it's base, it's an amorphous blob. Yet it therefore can also form into practically anything you could possibly want.
4. Finally, and this is the biggest... Cuddling to me is almost heavenly. The idea of cuddling with something that could cuddle you entirely (I.E. safely enveloping you) is -extremely- attractive.

Anyway, to give the OP an answer, I've got about 40+ images of goo girls in my gallery. http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/jousterl. Also got a fair amount I've stumbled across in my favorites.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Arrow Tibbs (Nov 2, 2008)

Necro'd thread is thus sent back to whence it came!


----------

